# Welche Dual Klassen findet ihr am bestern für den Priester ?



## ChaosX (27. März 2009)

Welche mischung findet ihr am bessten und warum ?

Bitte zur besseren übersicht die klassen im post schreiben wie im beispiel.


*Beispiel*:

*Priester - Ritter*

Weil ...


----------



## Amista (30. März 2009)

Priester / Kundschafter

Ich finds persönlich klasse, Vampierpfeil vom Kundi aufs Ziel, dann ist der Mob schon weit runter, bevor er überhaupt bei mir ist ^^


----------



## wix0r (7. April 2009)

hi

1. Priester/Mage

da man noch zusätzliche angriffskills hat und den skill um den mob festzuhalten und man in dieser zeit schon gut dmg machen kann ach und die weisheit das mana hochputscht. und man kann wenn man die klassen lvl gleich hällt die gleiche ausrüstung benutzen.

2.Priest /Ritter 

da man wenn man auf reinen heiler gehen will man die besseren eliteskills bekommt die zum heilen an sich meiner meinung nach die besseren sind z.B. den 30er elite skill. wenn ich meinen dmg runterschrauben kann aber dafuer um so besser heilen kann nehme ich das in kauf da man meistens in ner gruppe unterwegs ist wo man sowieso seine dmg dealer dabei hat.

Mfg


----------



## holypreast (16. Juni 2009)

Ich finde dass wenn man Schaden als Priester machen möchte sollte man Priester/Schurke nehmen. 
z.B. im PvP hat man das erste mal als Priester schlechte Karten wenn man einem Priester/Schurken ggüber steht weil dieser durch Infektiöse Wunde die Heilungen des z.B. Priester/Magiers mindern kann. Bei Infektiöse Wunde+50 sind das immerhin 55% weniger heal dann hat man schlechte Karten...


Das war meine Meinung ich hoffe das hat ein paar davon überzeugt das diese Kombi für PvP die beste ist...


----------



## Cannibal Creed (14. Juli 2009)

mist ich glaub ich muss meine Priestess neu machen ...

wollte eigentlich einen puren healer haben ... hmm ...

mist das macht diese dumme n00b dasein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss mich wieder mal bissl mehr einlesen in das game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daimon07 (15. September 2009)

Ich spiele nen Priester/Kreiger 34/30 und es ist ne ganz gute Klassen Kombi. Mit der Elite skill Kampfmonch Haltung bekommt er nen Def boni. Einziger nachteil ist das mann ihn mit 1-Hand Axt und Schild spielen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosidae (15. September 2009)

Das und Das, wie gesagt...

Die einzige, wirklich sinvolle support Klasse für den Priester als Healer ist Ritter.
Spiele auch einen Priester/Ritter und bin zufrieden, wer dmg machen möchte muss sich umorientieren.

Im offiziellen Forum findet ihr übrigens alles genau beschrieben in den entsprechenden Klassenforen.


----------



## Det_Gierschlund (16. Dezember 2009)

priester / ritter
ich mag meine physische verteidung kombiniert mit ner sehr guten heilkraft und ausreichend schaden (zumindest jetzt auf 55 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
um vieles auch mal eben allein zu regeln, Raichika ick liebe dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucha monje de élite (20. Januar 2010)

Ich Finde Priester / Krieger am Besten des sind so hammer elite skills und durch die einhand axt gibt es ne gute Kombo mit Hieb und all den Buffs da wird der Damage schon ned Schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

